# Problem beim mounten von partitionen



## DaPelz (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo. Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen Suse 9.0 als zweites System (neben Win XP) installiert. Soweit hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt. Mein Problem sind meine 3 Platten die jeweils in zwei Partitionen geteilt sind. 2 Platten wurden von Linux erkannt und beim installieren gemountet (sagt man das so?). Doch die dritte stand zwar mit dabei doch die Partitionen wurden nicht mit aufgenommen.
Ich habe nun vor einigen Tagen etwas gelesen davon dass irgendwie der Bootmanager oder etwas derartiges nur 4 Partitionen unterstützt Ist da was dran? Ansonsten bitte ich euch um einen Tipp wie ich meine restlichen 2 Partitionen in Linux hinzufüge.

Danke schonmal

DaPelz

PS: Achja ausser der Linuxpartition sind alle mit NTFS formatiert


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Schon mal in der

```
/etc/fstab
```
 nachgeschaut ob alles korrekt eingetragen ist?


----------



## DaPelz (20. Januar 2004)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob die Informationen ausreichen aber ich finde da drin nur die 4 gefundenen Partitionen wie folgt aufgelistet:

hda1   windows C
hda5   swap
hdd1   windows D
hdd5   windows E

Das sind beides die Master-Platten an meinen beiden Strängen im Rechner wenn ich mich grad nicht täusche. Dann steht da noch eine hda6 die jedoch nur mit "reiserfs" und "default" versehen ist...

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe müssten jetzt noch hdb1 und hdb5 ("b" wegen Slave) als windows F und G aufgeführt werden jedoch bekomm ich das nicht hin.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Erstmal die Verzeichnisse anlegen, falls das noch nicht geschehen ist.
Dann schreibst Du die Zeilen für Deine beiden fehlenden Partitionen noch hinein, mit den gleichen Optionen wie die anderen Windows-Partitionen, jedoch deinen erstellten neuen Verzeichnissen als Ziel Argument.

Dann machst Du einen restart.


----------



## DaPelz (20. Januar 2004)

Das werde ich jetzt mal probieren. Während dessen würde mich nur noch interessieren, hat die bezeichnung hdb1/hdb5 gestimmt oder kann es sein dass es auch "hdc" oder "hde" sein kann? Wonach richtet sich das?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Das richtet sich - meiner Meinung nach - nach der Reihenfolge wie Sie das BIOS ausgibt. Die Partitionsnummern sind die in der Reihenfolge wie Sie auf der Platte vorhanden sind.


----------



## DaPelz (20. Januar 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank. Dein Vorschlag hatte geholfen und die mit "hdb1" bezeichnete Partition ist jetzt tatsächlich vorhanden  
Leider läuft die zweite (hdb5) nicht, es kommt zu einer Fehlermeldung:

"Fehler:
Mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der
>>Superblock<< von /dev/hdb5 ist beschädigt oder es sind zu viele
Dateisysteme eingehängt."

Ich habe beide Partitionen mit den gleichen werten und was da alle angegeben war (in fstab) eingetragen. Es sind beides NTFS Partitionen von gleicher Größe.
Ich werd mal ein wenig rumprobiern und nochmals alles überprüfen ob sich vielleicht irgendwo ein schreibfehler eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## dopeking (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo

 Ich bin auf ein ähnliches Problem gestossen:
 Ich möchte meine Fat32 Platte mounten(hda1). Ich habs mit dem folgenden Befehl probiert: mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /windoof
 die antwort folgt postwendend: mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der
        »Superblock« von /dev/hda1 ist beschädigt oder es sind
        zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt
 Ich habe die vfat - option im kernel kompieliert. 
 Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache.

 Gracie Mille
 dope

 "Using microsoft is like having a car where the bonnet is weldet shout" Iran IT- minister


----------

